# Finished folders



## sharpeblades (Feb 26, 2016)

Here they are finished up.The gold one is spoken for.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 26, 2016)

Very nice work


----------



## flintlocker (Feb 26, 2016)

Great looking knives, very nicely done!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 26, 2016)

Flintlocker ;Thank you sir


----------



## carver (Feb 26, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 27, 2016)

Those turned out real nice


----------



## bg7m (Feb 27, 2016)

That is some really good looking work Raleigh


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2016)

They look great Raleigh!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 29, 2016)

Dennis & Buddy ;Thank you guys


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 29, 2016)

Those are as nice as anyone could ask for in a pocket knife.  
Great work!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 29, 2016)

Beautiful work.  What's the OAL on the top one?


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 29, 2016)

The top one is 5in. closed~4-3/4in. blade~9in. oal


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you~Topher~Longbow~Dennis


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice work RT


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 6, 2016)

Scott;thank you sir


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 9, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## takamineman (Oct 4, 2016)

Awesome.  I would proud to own one of those, as anyone I know would!  Great Work!
Do you make your own damascus?


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 4, 2016)

No sir I don't make my own damascus


----------

